

Ask HN: What's lacking in Rails education? - tspike

I'm a Rails developer with plans to put together a free educational resource. I already have a few ideas in mind, but before I pollute my potential for wide-open feedback, I want to ask:<p>Has there ever been a point for you where you've found yourself "fed up" because of a lack of tutorials or guidance?<p>Is there a comparable resource available for a different technology that you feel would address the problems you faced/are facing while learning Rails?
======
jrgifford
yeah, I feel your pain. want to work together on this? I'm jrgifford on github
and twitter, hit me up.

